# Looking for fireball rig floats



## ishootback (Oct 2, 2005)

Tried Stamina, they do not have anything that large.

Locak tackle shop sells them in small packs but they are as much as buying new rigs.

Anyone have a supplier for these floats? I would want to purchase maybe 20 in different colors and different sizes..

Thanks
ISB


----------



## crazyjohnsmojos (May 12, 2005)

*floats*

lighthouse tackle at taylors landing has them.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I would check with Randy at the baitshack then Greentop or Terminaltackle.com. The floats are about 35 cents each in the local shops.


----------

